# £200 if you can load a 200kg stone



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Mark Clegg owner of olympic gym manchester has offered a £200 prize for anyone who can load his 200kg atlas stone at his push/pull event this saturday. The challenge is open to anyone, well worth a try i'd say!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Mark Clegg owner of olympic gym manchester has offered a £200 prize for anyone who can load his 200kg atlas stone at his push/pull event this saturday. The challenge is open to anyone, well worth a try i'd say!


can you use a fork-lift or is that against the rules?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

is it a raw lift or are forklifts allowed


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i've not lifted a 200kg one yet but i did 194kg before xmas, i wont be attempting it sunday cos i've got a bicep injury and don't wanna risk it being so close to the uk's

and no forklifts are not allowed


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

any strong hod carriers take a day off work? I think it suits taller longer reach guys with hands like shovels terry hollands genetics.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Only 200kg do they have anything bigger lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how much will he pay me if i fu*k my back and sue his ass


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

my poor piles wont take. it sorry i give it a miss this time lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Be funny if most of the WSM guys turned up and he had to fork out about £2k lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

200kg was the last stone in a run at most of the nationals this year so going in fresh there should be a good few guys capable of doing this


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I could do it easy but unfortnately i'm washing my hair that day


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Paul_k2 said:


> I could do it easy but unfortnately i'm washing my hair that day


Dam it! I planned on washing my hair too! woud of been an easy £200 :'( next time ey..


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

i no a guy who could do it, hes in a strongman comp this weekend tho unfortunetly.... if the offer is still about next week im sure he would take your money!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymjim said:


> i no a guy who could do it, hes in a strongman comp this weekend tho unfortunetly.... if the offer is still about next week im sure he would take your money!


is that at valhalla ?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Would he give me 60 quid if i lifted a 6okg stone,i be up for that lol?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Who is this guy you reckon could lift it


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

A think a know a guy who could lift it aswell but its a bit far to travel think the £200 would just pay for the travel lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> Mark Clegg owner of olympic gym manchester has offered a £200 prize for anyone who can load his 200kg atlas stone at his push/pull event this saturday. The challenge is open to anyone, well worth a try i'd say!


The gym is in Ashton Under Lyne, Manchester, I train there. Im pretty sure the event is on Sunday. http://www.olympicsportsgym.co.uk/


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah it is, my bad :$


----------

